# Gold panning



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone here do any gold panning? I have been thinking about giving it a try just for poops and laughs (not to try and get rich).


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have tried it a few times & it was a pretty fun way to pass the time. My dad decided he was going to try it a few year back. He bought some of the things needed, & we built up a dredge. We usually just take it with us when we go on a nice long camp out somewhere, Hop on the ATV's & go try to find some good area's. We definately havent made our fortune though. We have collected about 5 or 6 vials so far(mostly flakes and dust), the biggest nugget we found was about the size of a m&m. One guy we talked to said that might go for 2 or 3 hundred bucks or so. We definately have alot more tied up in the equipment than we will ever make off the actual gold itsself. There are some fun little areas down in the bolders and around the beaver mountain area.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That would be fun though to even find something small


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

What might not have been worth the effort then, might be profitable now. The price of gold is three times what it was in 2000.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dang, now's the time to look for Gold! 8)


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

it will drop


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

chuckmiester said:


> it will drop


Uh-uh. -BaHa!- Up over $1,000/ounce now. -oooo- -/O_- _O- -_O-


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

My father owns several claims in the South Pass/Atlantic City area of Wyoming. We usually make a few trips out there every year. Maybe next season we can extend an invitation to UWN members. When we do something like this its an equal work, equal split type of thing. The largest piece of gold is culled and we do a draw for it.

Lots of History in the area (old mines, army fort) as well. The Oregon and Mormon Handcart Trails are in the area.

If anyone is interested speak up and I can start working out the details with my father.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That would be really cool. Horsesma and I used to do a bit of panning back in the day.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> That would be really cool. Horsesma and I used to do a bit of panning back in the day.


Back in what day ?!?!?

Jeez.....you're still wet behind the ears !!! :|


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

45 was panning 4 years before the 49ers -/O\-


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> My father owns several claims in the South Pass/Atlantic City area of Wyoming. We usually make a few trips out there every year. Maybe next season we can extend an invitation to UWN members. When we do something like this its an equal work, equal split type of thing. The largest piece of gold is culled and we do a draw for it.
> 
> Lots of History in the area (old mines, army fort) as well. The Oregon and Mormon Handcart Trails are in the area.
> 
> If anyone is interested speak up and I can start working out the details with my father.


I'm in. 8)


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I ain't saying I do and I ain't saying I don't know where to find some TNT if you wanna free up some ore. :wink:


Hehe... could be fun! :shock:

The claims are all placer gold for the most part. The one that produces the most is actually old dredge piles. Back in .45's day, they high-graded the placer. It wasnt worth their time to take out the "small" stuff so it was just screened out the back end of the dredge.



horsesma said:


> I'm in. 8)


We use a highbanker which has a "season". I believe it opens to powered equipment around the end of June, Im not positive though. Our trips are usually around the 4th of July weekend. They have a big celebration at South Pass City with re-enactments, fireworks etc. Good times!

Lots of wildlife in the area as well. Antelope, sage grouse, mule deer, a few moose, and some pretty good fishing nearby.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

My Dad has a small supply of gold propecting equipment: pans, screens, ****he box, dry dredger(?) and some other stuff, use to do it quite often when I was younger. Would love to go to Wyoming.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like there are enough interested to make a trip out of it. Next spring I will resurrect this thread and see who's serious about it.

Im not positive but there may be permits required for each individual from the Wyoming LDQ (land quality division). I'll look into it and make sure to offer an invitation with plenty of time to get permits in order.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

.45 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > That would be really cool. Horsesma and I used to do a bit of panning back in the day.
> ...


and I have socks that are older than you, 45, so pipe down!

let the kid tell me about "back in the day " I can't remember that tuesday three weeks ago too well and need to be filled in. :mrgreen: 

go get that gold!


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

hi 
im interested in panning for gold any suggesstions on where i can pan and if anyone is wanting to sell there old gear i may be interested if the price is right 

wilky


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Since this has been brought back up, I know I'd be interested in giving this a go next Summer.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds good, there is enough interest now. 4th of July weekend is normally when family will be there. The claims are located at Atlantic City, Wyoming so it is a bit of drive. If I don't remember, somebody please resurrect this thread again sometime in late May or early June and we can start a list on who may show up so dad can reserve enough camp spots for everyone.

Also, if anyone is interested, my dad and brother have been kicking around the idea of selling 2 of the 4 claims. PM me and I can get the details.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I've actually worked that area myself, just around the bend from the handcart monument. Good stuff! I'll remember this thread come spring, for sure!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> I've actually worked that area myself, just around the bend from the handcart monument. Good stuff! I'll remember this thread come spring, for sure!


Our best success has been in the old dredge tailing in Big Atlantic Gulch. We own the claim right off the road just outside of Atlantic City itself. You wouldn't believe how much they left behind through their screens. At the time, it wasn't worth sifting through the small stuff.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

anybody want to fill me in on the laws reguarding claims and such? I want to pan in the stream below my property in the uintas. After last springs torent there could be some fresh stuff washed out.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> anybody want to fill me in on the laws reguarding claims and such? I want to pan in the stream below my property in the uintas. After last springs torent there could be some fresh stuff washed out.


There are a few sticky regulations. You will need a permit to operate a dredge and possible sluice box in some areas. Here is a link to a website with links, Id suggest reading it thoroughly.

http://geology.utah.gov/online_html/pi/ ... 50regs.htm


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i may be interested in a claim if the price was right 
i would be interested in a next year i will try to remeber to resurect it in spring 
wilky


----------

